# New Holland TN Tractor



## Tau44 (Dec 7, 2003)

Does anyone have any experience in a New Holland TN65D tractor. I am looking at a used one with a deluxe cab. It has 650 hours and it is a 2001. 2wd. Are they good tractors what about the cabs on them? They said it was 47hp tractor. It is in good condition. They want 16,500 for it. How does New Holland compare to other tractor companies. I have only had kubatos...

Thanks,
Tau 44


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

I have seen more than one of these tractors traded in at my John Deere dealer from owners that complained about poor power and performance, especially with a FEL. I have never owned one myself but you may want to look into this claim.


----------



## dbear (Sep 17, 2003)

*TN for JD Trades*

It would be interesting to know what model(s) the TN's were traded for. If similar HP & weight, then maybe there is merit to the lack of performance claim. If bigger HP & weight, then I'd be willing to say that the owner(s) spec'ed the TN out wrong for what they wanted to accomplish.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

dbear, although you have been a member for quite sometime; it is great to have your active participation in the discussion areas.:thumbsup: Hope you will continue to participate. Welcome back! :friends: :cheers:


----------



## dbear (Sep 17, 2003)

Thanks, Chief, it's really great to be here! But seriously, this is a super site with fantastic forums. I haven't participated much to date as most times other posters be me to what I wanted to say. Some people would call me a "lurker" and resent me because of it, but I feel there's no better way to learn than by intently listening.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Well said dbear and you are very welcome here either way. Not a thing wrong with listening and learning. Glad to have your participation in any case. :thumbsup:


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

Welcome *dbear*! Don't be shy like me, just jump in on a conversation and put your $.02 in. Even though someone else may have addressed it, sometimes it's clearer when you hear it again from a different perspective.


----------



## LW MOORE (Dec 23, 2003)

poor power is right on ,i think...i own a TN75 and a TN65.both are under powered for there size compaired to the fords i traded in....the TNs seem alittle light also...


----------



## fpkelly (Sep 19, 2004)

Do you mean underpowered as in cant get a load moving, cant maintain constant pto power, or cant match power to gears and keep momentum? I only ask because I've found a few for good deals and was thinking they might make a good tractor for summer round baling, feeding bales in the winter and skidding some logs here and there. Tractor never really would have to yank anything too big, just be a nice utility tractor.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Guys, it would be very interesting to get this thread going again and get some first hand experienced opinions and comments on these issues and how they compare to other machines.


----------



## chrpmaster (May 5, 2004)

isn't that what LW MOORE posted about? I'm not familiar witht the different models but I got the impression that he had traded his New Holland in on a John Deere


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chrpmaster _
> *isn't that what LW MOORE posted about? I'm not familiar witht the different models but I got the impression that he had traded his New Holland in on a John Deere *


I think LW still has the TN75. He traded the TN65 for a Deere 5425.

which green tractor


----------



## Tinkz (Oct 20, 2006)

The TN series tractors run the Iveco engine. They are under powered or sluggish, however, they do deliver the horsepower they are rated at. The 65 from memory has a 3 cylinder engine. 2 WD is not good if you plan on a front end loader. I suggested this to a customer who purchased a TL 2WD job and the front wheels really cop a hammering.
TND tractors are a 3rd world country tractor. Basic cab, basic controls and minimal horsepower. Unfortunately, unlike the TSA series the number on the bonnett is flywheel horsepower, resulting in what you think is the power you need, but isn't.
If you want a sales brochure emailed to you I can get one from work and send it through if you want genuine specs, however, 16,500 sounds like a good deal.


----------

